# hard work



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

is it hard work owning your own business or should i keep to the 8-6 job 5 day a week


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Of course it'll be hard work.

Why sit in the comfy seat though?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

If you like having time off / away from work, stay employed.

Very difficult to switch off when you run your own business.

But I've not had the Sunday Blues in 20 years since I started my business.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

EAN8 said:


> is it hard work owning your own business or should i keep to the 8-6 job 5 day a week


I just started up myself begining of June this year, yes its hard work with 6 and 7 day weeks but its just great not having to answer to a boss :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

EAN8 said:


> is it hard work owning your own business or should i keep to the 8-6 job 5 day a week


All depends on your point of view...

I work, on average 80 hours a week.... is it hard... well no, because it's my business, my name and it's all on me - and I love it...

Don't get into your own business with something you don't love....love your work, and it's never hard

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

What you get out is directly proportional to what you put in. If you want an easy life by owning your own business, don't expect it to be successful!

Damn hard work but stick at it and the rewards will be worth it!


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Not wanting to state the obvious, what you want to do for a living can you generate enough work to live on in the current climate. Are you self motivated enough to finish a long week of graft, then go home and sort out the invoices,to get paid for said work. Will you need to outlay big money to set up your business,can you get help from the bank? May seem like I'm teaching you how to suck eggs but it's tough at the moment some sectors more than others.N.W.N.P No Work No Pay, if you can see a way ahead think also of what if I can't work, colds etc one thing just carry on, what if you hurt yourself and can't work,or worse still fall sick and are off for a while, protect your mortgage with loss of earnings or critical illness cover, protect your loans, your cards etc. talking from experience here been self employed good few years and luckily protected myself as much as possible, bloody glad I did as was diagnosed with cancer in march but have tried to keep my business going by employing some one whilst I'm off and hope to get back very soon now. As self employed trying to get a helping hand from the government for sick pay etc have received no help what so ever despite various attempts. May sound as though I'm being a bit negative but once your on your own it's all down to you Personaly I love what I do and would not change it theres good times and bad whatever you do, it's stress full when things go wrong, it's rewarding when things go right. If Can see light at end of tunnel and your up for a challenge give it a go, if people didn't try things the world would still be flat, would it not.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

All sound advice so far and I can't add to the excellent advice provided. What sort of Business are you looking at? Are you starting your own from scratch or looking to go the Franchise route?


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Great advise there.


----------

